# Are 6L6 & KT88 tubes swappable?



## 7seven7 (Apr 17, 2006)

Are 6L6 & KT88 tubes swappable? 

I mean just a swap - plug em in and your ok?

I am wanting a power tube that has good headroom and tight bottom end with smooth mids and nice treb's. I play a lot of Hard & Heavy rock  such as godsmack, Disturbed, Seether etc;

My amp is a fixed bias Peavey too - so I am sure that matters.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 17, 2006)

KT88/KT88SC
Heater Voltage: 6.3V @ 1.6A
Power: 42W (max)
Fixed Bias: 220kOhm (<35W) 100kOhm (>35W)
Self Bias: 470kOhm (<35W) 270kOhm (>35W)

6L6/6L6G/6L6GT
Heater Voltage: 6.3V @ 0.9A
Power: 19W (max)

6L6GC
Heater Voltage: 6.3V @ 0.9A
Power: 30W (max)
Fixed Bias: 100kOhm
Self Bias: 500kOhm

You could give it a shot, but no gaurantees as they are not direct replacements.


----------



## eviltoaster (Apr 19, 2006)

no!as you see they need much more power!a good amp can deliver this,but you have to change some parts of the bias-system as far as i know! (i informed myself for modding my fireball...but went to the engl se)


----------



## Kingcrimson (Apr 19, 2006)

7seven7 said:


> Are 6L6 & KT88 tubes swappable?
> 
> I mean just a swap - plug em in and your ok?
> 
> ...



Definitely not. Especially in a fixed bias amp. I would suggest that you give Bob a call at "Eurotubes". He'll set you straight, great guy too. He's the tube dude!


----------

